# Concealed Weapons License travelling



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

My wife regularly drives to Illinois, which takes her across Alabama, Tennessee and Kentucky.

Her Florida concealed weapons license is valid in AL, TN and KY but what happens when she enters Illionis?


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

FL concealed carry license is recognized in 35 states now (reciprocity in 35 states). Just NOT in ILLINOIS
IL sucks when it comes to firearms and concealed carry. I called the state several years ago about bringing a gun to the state for hunting and it boiled down to I could bring the gun into the state if it was disassembled so it could not be fired and was in a secure gun case. 
Tried to buy shotgun ammo and was told as a FL resident, could not buy ammo in IL.
HANDGUNLAW.US has concealed carry laws by state. Here is the IL page:

*Illinois Does not honor any other states Permits/Licenses *
*Illinois residents can carry in Alaska, Arizona and Vermont. *
*AK, AZ and VT allow anyone who can legally own a firearm to carry concealed without any type of permit/license. You must be 21 years of age. *
*Firearms Owners Identification Card (FOID Card) *
The FOID card was created in 1968, by the FOID Act, as a way to identify those persons eligible to possess and acquire firearms and firearm ammunition as part of a public safety initiative in the State of Illinois. 
*Q. *Who needs a FOID card? 
*A. *Unless specifically exempted by statute, any Illinois resident who acquires or possesses firearm or firearm ammunition within the State must have in their possession a valid Firearm Owner's Identification (FOID) card issued in his or her name. 
*Q. *Where can I obtain a FOID application? 
*A. *A FOID application can be downloaded from the Illinois State Police website at *http://www.isp.state.il.us/foid/foidapp.cfm *or applications may be obtained at most retail stores where firearms are sold. 
*How to Apply for A Permit *
Illinois does not issue any type of Permit/License to carry a firearm concealed.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

found this on the reciprocity website. IL state police Phone: 217-782-7263, and attorney general Phone: (217) 782-1090. you're right though - you're good all the way up until you get into IL. i would definitely make a call and ask them what the law about having a firearm is.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. What a pain


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://apps.carryconcealed.net/packngo/index.php


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The sad fact is that Illinois treats everybody like they are gang members living in Chicago.
I've got a friend that lives in Southern Illinois. People in that area have about as much in common with Chicago as we do but have to abide by the same outdated laws.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

welldoya said:


> The sad fact is that Illinois treats everybody like they are gang members living in Chicago.
> I've got a friend that lives in Southern Illinois. People in that area have about as much in common with Chicago as we do but have to abide by the same outdated laws.


agreed. that where my extended family lives.... their town is so southern that the high school is closed the first day of deer season.... :thumbsup: but like you said, Chicago gets all the laws..... it really needs to be two separate states... north and south illinois


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

South tried that once....North didn't like it.....LOL


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i never thought about it. Does ala recognize ga permit?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> i never thought about it. Does ala recognize ga permit?


google concealed carry reciprocity. it tells you which states do and which ones don't, for all states' permits.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Bottom Line:

She is protected under federal law as long as the gun is unloaded and the ammo and gun are encased and separated. You can travel through all states with an unloaded firearm as long as the guns are legal in the state you came from and legal in the state you're going too.

She just has to unload it and secure it.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> google concealed carry reciprocity. it tells you which states do and which ones don't, for all states' permits.


and be very careful when you do this. I will be traveling this week and was checking the states I will be going through. The first thing that Google popped up was dated 2007. Reciprocity laws change frequently. Check each state's website for the latest info. It doesn't hurt to print them out and take with you just for the LEO that might not be aware of the latest laws.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I travel to Missouri about once a year. I got to where I bypass Illinois for a number of reasons: No concealed carry, slow speed limits (65 on the interstate for cars, 55 for trucks), high gas prices, rough roads....etc..


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope this isn't too OT but I have a related question. I'll be travelling occasionally for work to several military installations. I have a FL CCW. I do know and understand the laws and reciprocity state to state. I'd much prefer to carry for the trip. Problem surfaces when I get to the base. If I'll be staying in the area overnight I can go to the motel first and drop off my firearm but on occasion I'll have to go directly to the base. 

Just this week I went to Warner-Robins AFB in GA and left the weapons at home. When I got to the gate the truck of course was searched pretty thoroughly. I opened my wallet to remove my DL and the guard noticed my CCW. He sort of casually asked if I had a firearm in my possesion and I replied "no" so no issue that day. Guess what I'm asking for is any suggestions? Wish there was some way or place to store something like that before going onto the insallation. Just thinking out loud but open to ideas.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> The sad fact is that Illinois treats everybody like they are gang members living in Chicago.
> I've got a friend that lives in Southern Illinois. People in that area have about as much in common with Chicago as we do but have to abide by the same outdated laws.


I lived in SoIL for over 30 years (I hate to admit that fact!) and most of the outdoors people with whom I was associated hunted and fished and carried no matter what. My son lives there still and he just recently applied for and got a FL CCW permit through classes taught in SoIL just so he had the right to carry concealed in other states!! Most people there are of the same mind set as we are in FL, they aren't out to take over the country, they don't condone terrorist activities, and they will not openly display their weapons in a threatening manner just to show off or to prove that they are "real men". 

IL is so screwed up financially, governmentally, and on so many other levels that there is not room enough to detail them all but I think that eventually, in the next 50 years or so, they will come around and give their residents the right to carry concealed weapons like most other states. This is not a conspiracy to take over the state of IL, Jeez, who'd want that desolate manure pile to begin with?? 

I am from IL and I whole heartedly endorse this message!!


----------

